# What Is It Like At A Con?



## Atsonai (Mar 13, 2018)

Ive been in the fandom for quite some time and Ive always wanted to go to one. However, most people tell me that I shouldnt go because theres usually a lot of adult themes/activities and the like. Some furries tell me that the one that they went to had a lot of that while others insist that they never saw or heard any of that. I'm assuming its just which one you go to, what the people there are like, etc. but I wanted to see what types of experiences you guys had?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2018)

Awkward, frustrating, smelly, expensive, fun.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 13, 2018)

No need to tell me I'm exaggerating but it's best to expect the worst and hope for the best


----------



## Mosie (Mar 19, 2018)

lol i've watched that vid before @Mikazuki Marazhu but from my guess I think most cons are places to sell furry merch like art, clothing, fursuit parts etc. and maybe some events/contests like dancing and, well, whatever they do


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 19, 2018)

Just be sure to bring a friend or two. Being lonely at a con seems worse than anything.


----------



## TesseractFA (Mar 20, 2018)

I was at Furnal Equinox this last weekend, it was very tame and orderly (from what I saw), just a fun place to hang out with other furries, dance, and check out some merch. But it was also my first furry con, so I can't speak to if it was the norm or not.


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Apr 2, 2018)

To me it feels a bit like a fairy tale for a few days, you get to meet so many great people and see so many forms of art in motion as well as learn some things for yourself. It really can be a magical experience.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm thinking of going to one myself, yet to have a fursuit (but looking at getting a partial one for now). Maybe best I meet some fellow furries nearby to myself before "diving in" to a con.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 9, 2018)

Well, booked to go to  ScotiaCon in November, will be my first ever one....


----------

